# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Updated brackets for older CPU coollers?

## JDub

A long time ago I bought the creme of the crop of cpu coollers - the Thermalright XP-120 ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109118 ) I still have it, and I find myself disappointing with my Haswell core i3 stock coollers whine.

Yes yes I could just spend $80~ on a noctua, but I already have this great cooller, and high quality fans to go with it. It seems a waste to relegate it to the "old pc parts bin" for want of brackets... is anyone making them? Is anyone willing to try? This seems like the kind of project 3d printers would be interested in, possibly even for profit? 

If anyone is interested in this please msg me or reply here. I dont have a 3d printer, but I do have some time on my hands and a desire to use this classic cooler.

----------


## Geoff

> A long time ago I bought the creme of the crop of cpu coollers - the Thermalright XP-120 ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109118 ) I still have it, and I find myself disappointing with my Haswell core i3 stock coollers whine.
> 
> Yes yes I could just spend $80~ on a noctua, but I already have this great cooller, and high quality fans to go with it. It seems a waste to relegate it to the "old pc parts bin" for want of brackets... is anyone making them? Is anyone willing to try? This seems like the kind of project 3d printers would be interested in, possibly even for profit? 
> 
> If anyone is interested in this please msg me or reply here. I dont have a 3d printer, but I do have some time on my hands and a desire to use this classic cooler.


I bought a Noctua, best $90 I ever spent.

----------


## DrLuigi

Sure you can't get any brackets from shops on the internet?
Dealextreme/alibaba/aliexpress?


Noctua NH-D14 is indeed one of the best coolers atm  :Wink:  (Air)


I have here a h100i, wanted some watercooling for my 3570k 4.8 ghz overclock, but didnt want custom watercooling due all maintaince,
I'm already to lazy for cleaning my pc, let stand drain and bleed the air out of some custom watercooling :P

----------


## Compro01

> Sure you can't get any brackets from shops on the internet?
> Dealextreme/alibaba/aliexpress?


This is a 2004 vintage heatsink.  The manufacturer doesn't even list it on their site anymore, not even in the "archive" section.  It predates aliexpress and the manufacturer never made a retention module for it for anything more recent than the LGA775.

To get an appropriate retention module for this would require designing it yourself from scratch.

----------


## JDub

> This is a 2004 vintage heatsink.  The manufacturer doesn't even list it on their site anymore, not even in the "archive" section.  It predates aliexpress and the manufacturer never made a retention module for it for anything more recent than the LGA775.
> 
> To get an appropriate retention module for this would require designing it yourself from scratch.


I dont think vintage is quiet the appropriate term, to me it conjueres images of wooden typewritters and steam engines. This heatsink is from the days when cpu's had just as much TDP as today, maybe more, and it was one of the best. IIRC it was the best just before they started standing them up and getting slightly better cooling numbers from that (though not cooling the VRM's and RAM as well. IMO cooling down with the CPU fan and having an exhaust fan spinning slowly nearby is the best of both worlds. Otherwise you're trying the wind tunnel method...

I just want a bracket/retention mechanism so it can enter service life again and I dont feel like I need to drop $80~ on a noctua.

So.. Did I come to the right place? Is this the sort of thing people here are interested in or do?

----------

